# [SOLVED] Maplestory BSOD



## internetsoldier (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello, everytime I try to run the game Maplestory, the BSOD appears for less than a second and then my computer restarts itself. I read the sticky and did all 10 steps and it still isn't working. I would appreciate any help.

Here are the system specs: 

Windows: Windows XP5.1 (Build 2600) Service Pack 3
Internet Explorer: 7.0.5730.13
Memory (RAM): 1016 MB
CPU Info: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor 1.60GHz
CPU Speed: 1597.2 MHz
Sound card: Realtek HD Audio rear output
Display Adapters: Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family | NetMeeting driver | RDPDD Chained DD
Monitors: 1
Screen Resolution: 1280 X 1024 - 32 bit
Network: Network Present
Network Adapters: TAP VPN Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport | Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport
CD / DVD Drives: I: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-H552L
COM Ports: COM3
LPT Ports: NOT Present
Mouse: 3 Button Wheel Mouse Present
Hard Disks: C: 177.8GB | H: 8.5GB
Hard Disks - Free: C: 21.3GB | H: 1.1GB
USB Controllers: 5 host controllers.
Firewire (1394): 1 host controllers.
PCMCIA (Laptops): Not Installed
Manufacturer: American Megatrends Inc.
Product Make: EP140AA-ABA s7320n
AC Power Status: OnLine
BIOS Info: AT/AT COMPATIBLE | 10/28/05 | HP-CPC - 10000528
Time Zone: Pacific Standard Time
Battery: No Battery
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC. Onyx2
Modem: PCI Data Fax SoftModem with SmartCP

:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Maplestory BSOD*

Make sure your anti-virus and firewall are not blocking the game, next make sure DEP (*D*ata *E*xecution *P*revention) is disabled, next make sure all your drivers are up to date.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Maplestory BSOD*

You can also try uninstalling the game with Revouninstaller


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Maplestory BSOD*

try looking at nexon's *stickies* unless you mean that by stickies...try submit a ticket to their *support* personally I think its the game, I use to play combat arms(nexon) and it was horrible...hacked....bugged....you name it!and I love how the tech guy told me off when I asked why are the people who i reported not banned after 5 months.....i mean i got 15 ss's of them flying and going 100-0.
http://www.nexon.net/Support/Faq.aspx
or check their forums
http://forum.nexon.net/MapleStory/forums/default.aspx?GroupID=6


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Maplestory BSOD*

Sorry, I just realized didn't give full instructions. After uninstalling with Revouninstaller, then try reinstalling the game.


----------



## internetsoldier (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Maplestory BSOD*

I've tried everything you guys have said and it's still giving me the BSOD. Does anybody else have any suggestions?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Maplestory BSOD*

Have you tried restarting the computer?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Maplestory BSOD*



Jason09 said:


> Have you tried restarting the computer?


What? Not to be rude, but that is exactly what a BSOD forces you to do.....


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Maplestory BSOD*

Sorry, I did forget, my bad.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Maplestory BSOD*

I PM'ed jcgriff2 hopefully he can start helping you with BSOD issue. I'm kind of new to BSOD's.


----------



## internetsoldier (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Maplestory BSOD*

Here is the error it's giving me: STOP: 0x0000007F (0x00000008,0x80042000,0x00000000,0x00000000)


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Maplestory BSOD*

The HotFix from Microsoft may be helpful. Here is the full article on that error message.


----------



## internetsoldier (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Maplestory BSOD*

I have resolved this problem. SnoopFree Privacy shield was conflicting with Maplestory's HackShield. This thread can be closed.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Maplestory BSOD*

Glad it's now working.:smile: You can mark the thread solved by clicking the "Mark as Solved" option under Thread Tools.


----------

